
Google founders trade research chores for Moffett landing rights - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/09/12/BUDJS3IOT.DTL
======
create_account
Why does this have so many votes?

Ok, the Google guys are wealthy and have lots of privileges. We already knew
that.

